# Dornian Heresy - 40k alternate timeline



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/...ads&req=download&code=confirm_download&id=458

Overall I really like it and appreciated how much effort the author put into the work

I especially liked how he handled 




**SPOILERS**


> Corax's ending, quite poignant
> The World Eaters
> Word Bearers (esp. the death of Kor-Phaeron)
> Thousand Sons (the warp rift into the official 40k reality was a great touch, I smell great material for a cross-over fanfic )
> ...


**SPOILERS**


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I bookmarked will read later


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Whilst it's obvious a lot of work has gone into it, I really like the artwork, I was quite disappionted. Why?
I was lurking around there at the time it was really getting off the ground. Seeing what they were up to, I put in a little bit of stuff to see if I could be a part of it. What I did was what thought I could see they were doing- just a little bit of moving stuff around, you know, traitors are loyal and vice versa, changing some of the battles around; interesting and fun. The response I got was that what I had done was not what they were after; I had just done a bit of swapsies, but I was told that they would be looking at the entire Heresy and looking at re-building it from the ground up. Did they need an Issvaan? Should there even be a Siege of Terra and that sort of thing? I was a bit confused by this and so I bowed out. I thought of looking back at a later date to see what they had decided on, maybe trying to get involved when I could be more in tune with what they were after, but in the end forgot about it. So I was really disappointed when I saw that it was just a re-branding of loyalist to traitor, plus whatever bits of fanwank. The Black Templars? Abbaddon taking charge over living Primarchs? 
I've not said how I feel about this until now because I was never sure if it was sour grapes I was feeling about my small contribution (and it was tiny, truly infinitesimal) being rejected and a little brusquely at that (I was more annoyed that noone liked what I'd written, and not a little embarrassed!). 
If they'd have gone through with what it seemed they were planning right at the beginning, then it would have been absolutely amazing. As it is, well, I'm not a fan. Would anyone have guessed?

GFP


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

i was hooked on reading it, then they killed off the brides of the emperor, at which point i knew how a "those who shall not be named" player felt. after which, i just skimmed to the end, and praised the emperor that it was over. interesting army ideas though, loyalist wordbearers, ecclesiarch lorgar. here i go again down the road of what if....


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

after a quick read i like it!, il have a longer read later on though


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

There must be more!!!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I was actually really thrilled with it. It presented a very interesting alternative to the 40k timeline. I have been considering building a small traitor Imperial Fists army, or perhaps try converting a loyalist Word Bearers army. I thought it was well written and very thoughtful. An interesting twist on a already great story. I normally don't appreciate fanfics, but this is definitely an exception.

The only thing that bothered me was that Horus attempted to embraced Dorn, even after everything he went threw in terms of the possession.


----------

